# Puppy growth



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The thread on Gunner's weight got me thinking I should post Otto's growth - before I forget he was ever this little!

Please post your pups so we can see the differences.

10.03 lbs 7 wks 5 days
12.1 8 wks 1 day
13.6 9 wks
16.3 10 wks (my knees carrying him on the stairs said he was getting HEAVY!)

This is Little O, he's heavy boned but not a giant GSD









We're just back from his third vet visit. He was a stoic little champ. My vet, who's old and not easily impressed, said he is a real good pup, healthy and calm.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I am in love


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks! I'm so in love too and learning to have a nylabone in my hand when I give him the old smoochie wooch.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!!! Who is he out of?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He looks great and is SO cute!

Here is Sirens growth chart so far:

8 weeks +1 day:.......... 12 1/2 inches tall and 12.3lbs
10 weeks + 5 days:.......15"......................... .20.3lbs 
12 weeks.....................16.5"........................23 1/2 lbs
14 weeks + 1 day..........18"..........................28 1/2 lbs
16 weeks - 2 days.........19"..........................34.2lbs
18 weeks - 1 day...........20 1/2"....................41.1lbs 
And today at 19 weeks + 1 day she is 21 1/2". She weighed 42lbs on Wednesday.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Otto is one handsome boy! I love his coloring!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG how awesome
I have a year too go


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: boesegsdWhat a gorgeous boy!!! Who is he out of?


Thanks! His parents are Blair and Xander von Hena-C - just noticed she hasn't updated titles on the pedigree database.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDHe looks great and is SO cute!
> 
> Here is Sirens growth chart so far:
> 
> ...


By Siren's growth, I should expect another 4 lbs this week! Thanks for the cuteness comment - he's so smart too. I'm trying to decide what to teach him tonight.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaBy Siren's growth, I should expect another 4 lbs this week! Thanks for the cuteness comment - he's so smart too. I'm trying to decide what to teach him tonight.


write the commands down on seperate peaces of paper and do a hat drawing


----------



## hockeytown (Jul 20, 2008)

I should look up Tripp's info and post it (with pics) because everyone tells me he is SMALL for his age, and based on what I see here, he is.


----------



## hockeytown (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's Tripp's weights.

9 weeks - 9.5 lbs
11 weeks - 16 lbs
12 weeks - 18.1 lbs
14 weeks (today)- 22.4 lbs


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackson is 5 1/2 months and weighed 50 pounds yesterday.


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

We just got Cassie. She's 7 months and 61 pounds.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Juli is 6 months and weighs 64lbs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

masi is 17 wks today and weighs 34#..


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm starting to think my guy is going to be big. I weighed him at 13 weeks and he was 35lbs. And no...he is not overweight.


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

2 days shy of 9 weeks and Gunner weighs 13.6lbs. He had a fecal done and it came back + for tapeworms. So we are doing a round of worming.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse at 8 months was 63 lbs and just turned 9 months and is 69 lbs


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Just had Carlo to the vet. 15.5 weeks old and 34.5 lbs. I do expect him to be big...maybe about 80-85 pounds based on the size of his parents. For me 80-85 lbs is big. Hawk matured at only 69-70 pounds!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Just weighed and measured Siren today. She is at 45lbs and 22 inches tall.

She will be 20 weeks tomorrow. (AKA 4 months, 2 weeks and 3 days.)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Just back from the vet with Otto. YAY for shots, he can enter the real world in 2 weeks!

23.3 lbs 12 wks 4 days.

OTTO must learn the stairs. He just sits at the top and barks at me like 'Pick me up!'

previous weights
10.03 lbs 7 wks 5 days
12.1 8 wks 1 day
13.6 9 wks
16.3 10 wks (my knees carrying him on the stairs said he was getting HEAVY!)


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm still a bit concerned about Jackson...he was 6 months yesterday...barely weighs 55 pounds...but he isn't skinny...he just isn't that food driven...would rather play with our other dog or with his toys or my 10 year old.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Jenn,

Wanna trade? I will carry Otto up and down the stairs and YOU can pick up Siren and put her in the pickup! (She weighed 49lbs last week.) It wouln't be quite so bad if she would hold STILL! (Which she does for the most part.) I am used to picking up bales of hay that weigh in the 100lb range .

But sometime she likes to squirm and try to bash me in the face with her head! So it is like trying to pick up a 50lb squirming salmon, all the while worrying about loosing your TEETH.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: HellyI'm still a bit concerned about Jackson...he was 6 months yesterday...barely weighs 55 pounds...but he isn't skinny...he just isn't that food driven...would rather play with our other dog or with his toys or my 10 year old.


Have you tried feeding him in a crate so he doesn't have anything "better" to do at meal times? 

But then again, since he isn't skinny, he is either going to be on the small side, OR he is just a slow grower.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: HellyI'm still a bit concerned about Jackson...he was 6 months yesterday...barely weighs 55 pounds...but he isn't skinny...he just isn't that food driven...would rather play with our other dog or with his toys or my 10 year old.
> ...


Well, his parents are both pretty good size, Dad is close to 90 pounds and not fat at all...I do think he is a slow grower..either way, he has my heart


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

He'll hit a growth spurt soon, and one day you'll look at him like "whoa!!!". Mace when he was 6 months was in the low 40s, and over the past few weeks he's grown so much, its unbelievable to me. He grew an inch, in less than a week. He is now almost 70lbs and 24" tall. I think he will be a decent sized dog, his paws are HUGE and has some monster knuckles still.


----------



## Doug P. (Aug 7, 2008)

Jeager was 9.8 lbs at 6 weeks
15.1lbs at 8 weeks, 3 days
19.8lbs at 9 weeks, 5 days
they sure do grow fast, Jeagers mom was is a good size , all black GSD. His father is black and tan, alittle thinner than mom as he had 20 acres to run on.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a wonderful puppy! I just love the look on his face -- very intelligent and focused!

Tanya


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Hoss had a weigh in today

39 lbs 17 weeks

and I'm happy to report that he goes up and down the stairs on his own now!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Glad that he is doing the stairs on his own. Siren weighed 56 yesterday and I STILL pick her up to put her into and out of the truck mos tof the time. I do occasionally let her jump IN but NEVER out. 

How is the nail trimming practice going?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think of Siren every time I hoist Otto's butt into the station wagon! 

The nail trimming isn't going anywhere, he's too alert, I can't sneak up on him. I'll think he's sleeping, open the gate and *boing* up comes the head and he's looking at me like, hey, fill my water bowl please. Since he's been walking on the street, the middle claws are starting to wear down but I'm going to have to take him to the groomer next week.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am glad I read this thread
I ws thinking Jack was not goin to make weight standard( at least 70)
But I think he will he is about 32 lbs now and he will be 4 months on the 30th...

My last was toooo big he was 110 and way to tall and very square but he has nice coloring and was such a wonderful dog...

I did change Jack's food and he eats all I give him now.... which I think he eats a lot... 1-1/2 cups dry and 1/4 can wet 2 x a day eats all at one time

I want to get him on Solid gold in a month or so......
I think that has a lot of good ingredients we shall see


----------

